# 300 pipe ????



## mudslinger4 (Mar 7, 2011)

My buddy just got a honda 300 4x4 he's wanting a hmf for it but they dont make one for the 300.
Ive seen many 300 with hmf's on them does anyone no what bike it's from
a little moding we can do. any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Try FMF or cobra.


----------



## xbrute650x (Feb 10, 2011)

Fmf is a good exhaust, but the hmf off a big bear will work with a little modding.. If he is on a budget try fo-4 or fo-14 tractor exhaust...


----------

